# Last 2015 Monrovia Night Ride this Saturday 9.19



## rustjunkie (Sep 14, 2015)

Adjust that headset and replace that leaky tube for the next Monrovia Vintage Bike Ride.


Saturday September 19th. 
Come out for a leisurely ride at the foot of the San Gabriel mountains, through beautiful Monrovia, east along on a tree lined bike path, then head back west and stop for dinner if you'd like. 
Family friendly, all types of bicycles are welcome, bikes to lend. 
Bring a headlight, will be out after sunset. 
Meet ~5pm at Library Park Old Town 321 South Myrtle, Monrovia, CA 
Pushing pedals at 6pm
If you'd like to ride but can't make it until after 6, text or call me and we'll meet up along the way. 

? PM/call/text
Scott sixonenine-3four7-1159


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 14, 2015)

I've missed most of the local rides lately, so I'll be there. No work for me Saturday no excuse for being late.


----------



## tikicruiser (Sep 14, 2015)

By last 2015 night ride do you mean in October we will be going back to morning rides? Or is this the last ride of 2015? Just "askin". Bill.


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 14, 2015)

tikicruiser said:


> By last 2015 night ride do you mean in October we will be going back to morning rides? Or is this the last ride of 2015? Just "askin". Bill.




Back to the AM's until 2016


----------



## rustintime (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm in...


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 17, 2015)

Soooo....who's showing up this Saturday? If you're not too busy, show up a lil early for a mini swap. I for one have some stuff I need to unload. Feel free to bring some of your own stuff to sell. Not sure if it'll be at Velocipedist or at my place just a few blocks away. Planning to set up around 1:00 or so, pack it up about 4:00 & head out for a ride around town @ 5:00-5:30. Bring some cash & a bike to ride! I'll update the details tomorrow & add pics of stuff I'll have to sell. See you there...


----------



## rustintime (Sep 18, 2015)

hi Mike.. still having the swap ?


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 18, 2015)

Yup. Missing out on the pre-swap goodies


----------



## rustintime (Sep 18, 2015)

black friday ha ha... is this going to happen at your house or the shop ?


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 18, 2015)

Considering selling my Twin 20[emoji22] 





Maybe even my beloved Mercury Pacemaker[emoji31] 






Wait. That's not for sale[emoji43]


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 18, 2015)

Me needs the red pedal blocks Mikeeee.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 18, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Me needs the red pedal blocks Mikeeee.



They're ladies. Lmk if you still want them.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 18, 2015)

Rear reflector, Zep speedo, Jiffy stand and Columbia reflector sold. Hey, this really works! See you tomorrow @ Velocipedist! 1-4pm


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 19, 2015)

Yes girls red pedal blocks are perfect for my secret project.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 19, 2015)

Up bright and early rounding up more goodies for the mini swap. Feel free to bring some stuff to sell or trade. Will set up at Velocipedist at about 1 and start packing up for the ride at 4. See you there...


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 19, 2015)

Come on down....


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 19, 2015)

Did pretty well. Thanks to those that helped me raise  $$$ for my purchase.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## tikicruiser (Sep 22, 2015)

Heyyyyyyy! wait a minute, where are the rest of pictures from satuurday's ride? I saw way more picture's being taken than were posted. Come on people let's not be picture "horder's".


----------

